# Do rabbits see ghosts?



## labyrinth001 (Aug 6, 2011)

Honey keeps doing this thing where he runs to the tall bureau right next to my wall and sits at the corner where the wall and bureau meet. He'll sit there and look up as if staring at the ceiling. Then he'll run around in a circle, sometimes do a binky, and go back to the same spot and do it over again. Last night he did it for a couple minutes, then went and just jumped on my bed and laid down. This morning when I let him out he went to the same spot, looked up, and then hopped away but didn't go back.

It kind of reminds me how they say animals can see ghosts and will sit and stare at the spot where the "spirit" is. But I'm pretty sure my house isn't haunted, so maybe he's just found some weird/fun game he enjoys


----------

